# 092 Heads



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I can get the two outside center head bolts for the 092 A.I.R. Cal Emissions heads? 

Also in need of a left side ex manifold casting number 9773442. 

Thanks. Tom


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The vendors have new head bolts. They are all the same, year to year. The manifold, I'd put in a want ad.


----------



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

Geeteeoguy,
I have to disagree with you on "vendors", no one has these, the other new bolts as you say, yes they do have, but they are not all the same, the middle outside bolts have kind of step/shoulder/or steel spacer, it is longer for clearance because you cannot screw the headbolt down as it hits the casting for the passage and there is no way to get a socket on for torquing even if you could screw the bolt down tight by hand. This I called Butler Performance about already, their guy explained it to me and they have none of the needed bolts. I also did a search about the California A.I.R. heads and there too was explination regarding the bolts.

One of these days I'll have enough posts here to use the wanted/for sale section of these forums. 

Thanks for the reply. Later. Tom L


----------



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

Well I found a salvage yard with the head bolts! They are on 143(1967)heads as well as the 092 heads(1966). The operator tho is making it tuff, got to buy the engine to get em! Another big issue is the engine date codes and letter coding, man that is a myriad of info and mis-info! I found a 67 GTO, three speed a/t on the tree with an engine date casting code of L096, but beside it was the engine casting code inpart 86133, the 97 had a drilled/tapped plug where those two digits should have been, the timing cover casting numbers were for sure 1967, 9783130 and on the front passenger side of the block the alpha digits it has are YC! LOL Tom L


----------

